# Jointer dust chute



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a Delta / Rockwell jointer base cabinet that was missing the dust chute, so I built one for it.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice Charlie. I imagine the cabinet would fill up fast without it. Are you putting a 4" hose adapter on it also?


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

Thankyou Doug. When I bought the base cabinet the plan was to resell it. It ended up going to a person that didn't have a dust collector.


----------

